
Interviewing as a Senior Engineer - thelarry
https://blog.larrold.com/2017/04/25/interviewing-as-a-senior-engineer/
======
jbreckmckye
> "Some head hunters are decent – I worked a little bit with bamboo talent and
> they were actually fantastic. But most still are used car salespeople trying
> to sell you bad goods."

Most? I'm not sure I'd be so uncharitable, but certainly _a lot_ are. And they
and their jobs are overrepresented for the same reason poor candidates are:
anyone who struggles to 'sell' is going to compensate for a poor 'product' by
making more noise about it. These are the recruiters who phone persistently,
edit your resume and even sometimes apply for roles on your behalf, without
permission.

But how do you find a good recruiter? I mean, someone patient and sensible who
isn't going to go into meltdown if they can't reach me in a meeting, littering
my voicemail messages.

Whilst we're on the subject: recruiters who won't take 'no' for an answer. I
had an interview last year and turned down a second stage, at which point my
consultant basically exploded and angrily demanded a list of reasons why,
refusing to accept any I gave, and telling me I'd wasted everyone's time when
I'd only agreed to interview after extensive arm-twisting anyway. I just
didn't think it was an interesting job and my interview quickly confirmed
that. Experiences like these make me dread recruiters.

